# Premade Metal Swing Out Doors



## Alexandar_tha_man (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm having a hard time finding premade metal swing out doors for my garage. Seems as though not too make them. Can anyone on here help me out any?


----------



## cthulu (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven't seen any metal ones that swing out... but there are metal ones that swing up...


----------



## JaCK5149 (Aug 6, 2009)

Your posting was almost a year ago.  Did you ever find a manufacturer for the swing out doors?  I am also looking for such doors. Thanks


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 1, 2009)

cthulu said:


> I haven't seen any metal ones that swing out... but there are metal ones that swing up...



Yeah I agree with you buddy. I haven't seen either about metal that swing out. Maybe it is customized.


----------

